# Observation Hive Question



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Noted: I'll continue observing..


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

A protein (pollen) starved hive will cannibalize eggs and younger larvae. If there's no or minimal pollen in the hive you might try adding a small amount of a pollen patty frequently rather than a whole bunch at once.


----------



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

My large 21 frame observation hive started back filling the brood frames when the goldenrod flow started as well. So, the queens laying pattern is scattered, but that is to be expected when they fill the cells as soon as they are empty. If they don't have pollen they may cannibalize the eggs, but if they are bringing pollen it the problem may just be a lack of places to lay. You can feed pollen sub to see if it helps. If you are worried about small hive beetles you can feed dry sub outside. I have placed a small bit of pollen patty on the screen where the feeder jar goes and then put the feeder jar back on. The bees consume it really quick that way. You can give them just enough to last a day so the beetles can't get going in it.


----------



## Boardrida20 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. The golden rod started and they were bringing in a lot of pollen. At the same time the bdood was emerging and I think they consumed it. I'll add some sub. There appears to be no larva or eggs or cells being capped at this point. Hopefully this will get them going again to brood up for the winter. Do you feed observations gives pollen all winter?


----------

